# Progessive Reloading Presses



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

I am wanting to purchase a progressive reloading press.
Currently considering a Dillon RL550B, past use of a Square Deal B is leaning me towards the RL550B. Ease of changing calibers is a factor in what I purchase, primarily for 9mm, 44 mag. & .223. Any comments about Dillon or other brands will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*Me too*

I will be following this thread. Been eyeing a Dillon 550 for a while myself. I'd like to see others feelings about it and opinions.


----------



## Capt.Thomas White (Feb 9, 2005)

I have 2 Dillon 550's and love them. I have one set up for 223 and the other for 45ACP. I have other setup's but thoes are the ones I use most of the time. I an hour, I can have several hundred rounds loaded.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Dillon*

Great machines love my 550B. From what I understand Brian Enos has the best prices and great service. Believe he's here:
brianenos.com


----------



## birdman (Jan 26, 2006)

I am new to reloading. Less than a year.
I bought the 550 on advice from friend and it is great. It came with good instructions and a DVD. I do not know about any others but my experience with this one as someone new to reloading is good.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Take a look at this site for some well made videos regarding what's involved in setting up and using various presses. There are different tabs on the site that take you to the different brands. Personally I use a Hornady LNL Progressive and prefer it because of the extra room around the 5 die positions up top allows for more flexibility should you want to use it for a file/trim die for rifle cases and they have superior case and bullet feeders if you are going for full automation. That is not to say that Dillon is bad, it would certainly be my second choice over any of the other. Just Hornady worked best for my needs. In any case, check out the vids at the link, they will help you a lot:http://ultimatereloader.com/http://ultimatereloader.com/2011/01/16/hornady-lock-n-load-bullet-feeder-loading-45-acp/


----------



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been using a Dillon RL450 since 1983 it is still cranking out rounds. You cant go wrong with a Dillon.


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

Get a 550B, you can reload just about anything with this press. I have had mine since 1988 and it works perfectly. The 550B has all the accessories needed to make first class ammo. I reload everything from 9mm to 405 Winchester and that includes my favorite 340 Weatherby mag. I would suggest you get Dillon's swagging tool if you reload military brass, it's quick and easy to set up and works very well. You will find the 45 ACP and 30-06 shell plates are the same so you won't need 2 of them. Redding dies work extremely well in this press, I suggest you use them when you can. The case trimmer is another one you will want, it makes your brass equal in size and is easy to use.


----------



## Nitroexpress (Apr 7, 2010)

Cant go wrong with a Dillon!


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Placed a order for the 550 this morning.
It was a flip of the coin to pick the Dillon or the Hornady.
Already have all the extras (will be replacing/upgrading most in the near future.
Was leaning to the Redding dies as recommended here and elsewhere.

Thanks to all that replied.

I will post my thoughts on the 550 after loading a few hundred rounds.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*550B*

May I ask where you purchased the 550B and what accessories you purchased with it? Thanks.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I believe Dillon is the best and their customer service is simply OUTSTANDING!

I bought a Square Deal B used on eBay a few years ago, it was missing a couple small parts, I called up Dillon to order new parts and after telling the guy where/how I bought it he said "Just send it to us and we will completely rebuild it and check it out... FREE OF CHARGE!"

I quit reloading a few years ago and sold my square deal, I been thinking about buying a new 650 will ALL the options.


----------



## Johnny V E (May 26, 2010)

You can't beat Dillon's customer service either, they're the best.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Ordered the 550B directly from Dillon, www.dillonprecision.com.
Accesories included the strong mount,catridge case bin & bracket, bullet tray, tool holder, extra primer pickup tubes, instructional dvd and spare parts kit.
Caliber change accessories will be ordered after new reloading bench is completed.

The accessories ordered came from suggestions of their sales men.
Their customer service was a big influence on placing a order from them.

The 550B was received this morning and assembly will begin this weekend.

Already have dies, calipers, powder scale, etc but will be upgrading some of the items as funding allows.
The old Rockchucker may become jealous but it will always have a job to do.


----------



## JJ1988 (Nov 24, 2011)

Outstanding purchase, you cannot go wrong with the Dillon 550B. I use it to load 9mm, 357, 45, 223 and 308. One suggestion, buy as many tool heads as calibers you will reload. Set your dies for one tool head and just change tool heads when you are ready to swap calibers.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

Am planning on doing that.

Was wondering if a micrometer powder adjustment kit (like the one by Unique Tek) for the powder bar is a worthwhile investment.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Depends*



Krelb said:


> Was wondering if a micrometer powder adjustment kit (like the one by Unique Tek) for the powder bar is a worthwhile investment.


 That was one of those ideas I toyed with and never tried to patent. In fact at one time I wrote Dillon telling them how cool it would be to have a knurled knob with some kind of graduations on it. While I've never used one of them I would always verify with an accurate scale just to be certain. It has to be better than the guestimating on my machine.


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a Dillon 650 with all the bells and whistles and it is a breeze to load alot of ammo in a short amount of time. Highly recomended.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

*550 vs 650?*

It seems the 550B is more popular than the 650. Why is it that most people chose the 550? Is it price or because it's manual indexing? The 550 has four stations while the 650 has five. It seems both can be upgraded with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

I went with the 550B because of price.
Auto indexing was not a big concern to me.


----------

